# Using a fuel oil tank for smoker



## smokingeagle (Jul 21, 2010)

I have read on this forum that alot of people say its okay yo use as smoker and  alot of people saying not to use.

what is the diffrence of using a deisel, fuel oil, or propan?

wouldnt they all have the same type of residue inside them?

i want to build with a fuel oil tank wouldnt burning it out get the residue out?

any help would be appreciated before i go buy a tank.

thanks


----------



## tom37 (Jul 21, 2010)

I am no chemist here but I have seen tons of smokers built from old fuel oil tanks. And I can't see a reason that the fuel oil could be much different then the diesel. I think we even have a build going on right now with one of these tanks.


----------



## ballagh (Jul 21, 2010)

You just have to be very careful how you burn them out.  Espically with propane.  You need to get all the gas out and then soak it for a long time with soapy water inside.  I have not done propane yet, but others on here have.  Do plenty of research first.  Good Luck


----------

